# Do i need a degree to work in Canada?



## Blau (Apr 14, 2011)

Is it Important/must to have a degree in order to work in Canada?


----------



## aufait888 (Apr 25, 2011)

no. not at all, mate!

there are plenty of jobs where u dont need a degree, but it does help.
mind you, i found that canada doesnt really value a foreign degree very much anyways...!




Blau said:


> Is it Important/must to have a degree in order to work in Canada?


----------



## Blau (Apr 14, 2011)

aufait888 said:


> no. not at all, mate!
> 
> there are plenty of jobs where u dont need a degree, but it does help.
> mind you, i found that canada doesnt really value a foreign degree very much anyways...!



Thanks for the help.

That's interesting,actually I'm considering Canada,but I'm also interested to know about other countries;but Canada is a good choice,I think.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

You don't need a degree to land a good job in Canada. Networking and "who you know" can/will help more then anything.

Also like the op said and its true, Canada doesn't really recognize foreign degree's or foreign work experience any way. I know one Brit expat who married my wife's cousin and graduated from Oxford was working in staples for over a year then landed an assistant bank manager job after that. Has been doing that ever since. And my Brother found out he was managing a Harvard grad in a retail shop when he, my brother, was putting himself through university. Strange.

My advice, network, network, network. My best jobs in Canada when i were there came from my Aunt and the other from my good friend. Not to mention i "hooked up" a couple of my friends while i was in the position to do so and probably over more qualified candidates.


----------

